

Seamlessly Buy with Bitcoin using Zinc - mkx
http://blog.zincsave.com/2014/03/the-most-seamless-way-to-shop-with.html

======
m52go
This looks awesome, as in, too good to be true. I don't get it...who's paying
the difference?

And why would you not charge for a service like this? You're providing a
service people should find valuable.

EDIT: I just checked the FAQs on the website and I'm still not convinced.
Coupons? Promotions? What if I already maxed out on coupon codes? What if
there are no more left?

~~~
FriedPickles
We also source from other vendors. So you may order via a Walmart checkout,
but find that your item comes in a box from Target. This is the largest source
of per-order savings.

~~~
aarondf
I'd be so confused when that box showed up.

------
HockeyPlayer
I can't find the exchange rate they use. It always makes me nervous when that
isn't clearly shown.

~~~
FriedPickles
Thanks for the feedback! It is the current Coinbase SELL price:
[https://coinbase.com/api/v1/prices/sell](https://coinbase.com/api/v1/prices/sell)

We'll add it to the order confirmation page soon!

------
atulagarwal
I'm still looking for an exchange where I can buy Bitcoins simply with a
Credit/Debit Card. I hurriedly read the title as:

Seamlessly Buy Bitcoin using Zinc

Missed the "with"! Anyone else wanting this? Or if it already exists, can
someone point me there?

~~~
pygy_
The problem with cards and Paypal is chargebacks. You can't get your coins
back if someone cancels his currency transaction.

Most people don't abuse them, but a handful does, and that's enough to wreak
havoc.

~~~
JoshTriplett
The only way this could ever work safely is if you partnered with a credit
card company prepared to treat a record in the blockchain as sufficient proof
to refuse a chargeback.

~~~
CamperBob2
Or if you treated credit-card bitcoin purchases as options. On the surface
it's not a good idea for someone to accept credit cards for bitcoins, but why
can't I use my credit card to purchase BTC at the current rate for, say, April
15 delivery? Of course, now _I_ have to trust the seller to follow through,
but that's a tractable problem that can be solved with either reputation-based
trust or escrow services.

~~~
officialjunk
I like this. Do you know how long one would have to wait for chargebacks to be
no longer an option?

~~~
JoshTriplett
At a minimum, chargebacks can occur months later. The chances of a fraudulent
chargeback would go down the longer you waited, though the changes of a
legitimate "why don't I have my product yet" chargeback would likely go up.

------
PabloOsinaga
I guess when you get to a point where you have enough volume with specific
retailers ( e.g., Amazon ) you can start negotiating a discounted price if you
pay cash. So the savings could be sustainable at that point (potentially). I
wonder how you get there though.

------
pbharrin
They are even giving you money back. Awesome

------
spada
I was hoping this would be a payment gateway that accepts bitcoin.

------
moggflunkies
Is this Zinc.io that never finished?

------
TomGullen
Seems too good to be true...

------
brayton
different from what snapCard offers?

~~~
dsil
Well, for now at least, they're not charging the extra 2% that snapCard takes.

------
cyclix86
Doesn't seem very innovative.

